# Monkfish with Peaches Rhodes Style



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 22, 2012)

This recipe is an old favorite of the family´s and its origins hail from a lovely tiny tavern on the Greek island called Rhodes, very close to Turkey in the eastern Mediterranean.

*** It can also be prepared with Cod Fish or anyother firm white fish.

*** Photo Courtesy: The Hellenic Tourism and Foreign Trade Ministry.  

*** See photo in thread 2.


 Monkfish ( Angler Fish ) with Fresh Peaches Rhodes Style ...

1.5 kilos or 3 pounds of Cod or Monkfish or other firm white flesh fish
400 grams of fresh peaches, peeled and depitted
1/2 cup Evoo
3 shallots minced finely, Spring Onion or Scallion or 1 large onion of choice
2 garlic cloves minced finely
Juice of 1 large Lemon or Orange
1/3 cup of Moscatel or Muscat semi sweet white wine of choice or Semi Sweet Cava Sparkling Wine
salt and black, peppercorns ground to taste
1/2 large bunch of fresh mint, or other herb of choice, leaves only sliced very finely Julienne

1) Have Fish Monger cut the fish into large squares or strips
2) wash well, the peaches, peel skin, remove pits, and slice into cubes not too thick
3) heat the Evoo in large saucepan and sauté the shallots minced and the garlic until tender, add the peach slices and sauté. Season with salt and Pepper.
4) pour lemon juice and white semi sweet wine into the sauce pan and stir.
5) add the fish, simmering until tender and opaque on interior & flaky
6) sprinkle with mint herb to give a lovely refreshing aroma with the peaches

*** Serve with oven warm crusty flat bread, or focaccia or Pita and Greek Tzatziki, Recipe by myself Posted in the Ethnic Section. A glass of Cava, Prosecco D.O. sparkling white wine or a dry white of choice all pair perfectly.

Best regards. 
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 22, 2012)

*Photo: Monkfish with Peaches Rhodes Style*

 Photo Courtesy: The Hellenic Tourism & Foreign Trade Ministry.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

Once again, looks fabulous Margi


----------

